
The toxic side of free. Or: how I lost the love for my side project - mouzogu
https://remysharp.com/2015/09/14/jsbin-toxic-part-1
======
pixel_fcker
Excellent series of posts. I think his description of the paralyzing
uncertainty of how to monetize his work is something many of us who've created
open-source products can relate to.

